
The hoops I jump through to be an Amazon customer in Norway - weinzierl
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/amazon-europe-customer-experience.html
======
weinzierl
This is really interesting, I always thought Amazon is available almost
everywhere and works the same everywhere. I live in Germany I have not
encountered any of the problems mentioned in the article. amazon.de has a wide
selection of products and many sellers are not even in Germany but in another
European country. I personally ordered from UK sellers via the German Amazon
website. The only problem here is that you don't get an invoice with German
VAT. For personal orders this is not a problem and with an Amazon enterprise
account you can easily exclude those sellers. So completely different
experience from a nearby European country...

------
t0mmyb0y
A lot of work to shop at a shitty place.

